# ORANGE COUNTY THREATENS TO JAIL ANYONE WALKING OUTSIDE WITH STRANGERS !!!!!!! THIS HAS TO STOP !!!



## nononono (Mar 17, 2020)

*ORANGE COUNTY THREATENS TO JAIL ANYONE OUTSIDE WITH STRANGERS......!!!!!

Citing Gov Code sections # 26602 and # 41601 and Health and Safety Code section 101029*


*THIS HAS TO STOP !!!!

NOW !!!

HOW MUCH FARTHER ARE YOU GOING TO LET THE GOVERNMENT GO !!!

STOP IT NOW !!!!*

*THIS IS WRONG !!!!!

THIS IS NOTHING MORE THAN A POWER GRAB !

What test are they using to issue this decree..?
What company makes this test and where are the results of this test to 
issue such a decree...?
Tell the public the names of the people who have been declared dead from this
COVID-19 Virus and the test/manufacturer who manufactured it, the Hospital where
it was administered at and the Medical technician who administered it......
Was it REALLY COVID-19 or just the regular flu ( Which I think is the culprit )

This stinks to high heaven of rotting fish.....

Call the Orange County Health Office and demand to know the
reasoning behind this Factually unsupported societal disruption....

Orange County Health Officer:
Dr Nichole Quick MD MPH
1(714) 834-3155


NO NO NO NO !*









						Orange County Bans All Public, Private Gatherings - Including Work -  Outside Single Household
					

The order does not prohibit members of any household or living unit from gathering and will remain in place through March 31.




					losangeles.cbslocal.com
				





*8000 + have died of the regular flu and they didn't do this....
They didn't do this with SARS, MERS, EBOLA or the WEST NILE VIRUS......

THIS IS SO WRONG......IT STINKS TO HIGH HEAVEN !!!*


----------

